# Barn Wood Picture Frames



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

I know, I should be working on the kitchen... I'll update that later.

My wife is a photographer and some of her clients want barnwood picture frames. She doesn't do framing but she does ask me to make these rough frames for her to sell. Here are a few shots of the few I made the other day, nothing fancy but at least I got back out to the shop, :smile:.

These aren't really "barn" wood frames, they are more like barn yard wood frames. The wood is from an old fence I took down a few years ago.

I use a template to cut the sides to length.











Then I clamp them together with Titebond.











I rough up the cut edge to simulate the weathered texture.










I used the router table to cut the rabbets and the keyhole slots for hanging. Then just trim out the inside corners.










I install the tabs that hold the pictures. She always recommends to have the pictures foam core mounted so there is no need to provide a backing board. She also recommends no glass, it ruins a good picture she says so the depth of rabbet is just enough for the foam core.











After they come out of the clamps I pin the corners with a 2" brad each way then install a couple of V Nails to the back side of each joint.











I stain the cut edges with a light grey and that is it, 5 frames for her to sell.










Now back to my kitchen, I'm painting casing and baseboard today.


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

I like the look of these. These would look really nice framed around something really clean looking to give that contrast between old and new. Nice work :thumbsup:


----------



## LukeDuke (Dec 2, 2012)

Yes very nice, my wife would love these!


----------



## Tommie Hockett (Aug 26, 2012)

I love these frames


----------



## Brian T. (Dec 19, 2012)

I need to make more of those! I have a couple made from weathered old sawmill cut-offs.

Major question: have you ever figured out how to finish them and preserve that silver, weathered surface?
I know ti because of air in the wood surface cells. Anything I've ever used just looks dirty to the point of grimy-ugly.

From a conservation perspective, not all artworks should be left hanging out in the breeze. Particularly absorbent surfaces like water color papers. Oils and acrylics +/- varnishes, that's OK. Papers move. Fact.
My pen&inks and w/c are all hung from a point and covered with glass. I can't stand the nonreflective stuff, it always looks like it needs cleaning. But, . . . . . whatever the market wants.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Robson V, I don't finish the frames with anything, except for a light grey stain on the cut edges but that is just for colour. I just leave them raw. I've never heard of them losing the silver finish but I know if you rub it too much it will wear off. I had some with moss growing on them and they turned out cool.

I don't know about preserving art work, but it makes sense to preserve it from the elements. The photography that my wife mounts in these frames is mounted on foam core and laminated so they are sealed from the elements. I agree with you on the non glare glass too.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Here's a couple of these frames with pictures in them.











This one is a triple 5x7.


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Very nice work. I really like projects with reclaimed wood.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Old frames are always a winner.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------

